# World of Warcraft/Legion-Der Thread



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

Das es ja schon lange keine eigentlichen Spiele gebundene Threads mehr gibt aber einige schlaue User hier und da wohl einiges aufgemacht haben denke ich mal das es für *das *Online MMO schlechthin mal an der Zeit ist.
Warum mache ich das, ganz einfach, warum nicht.
Ich selbst spiele WoW seit Vanilla, was aber nichts zu sagen hat. Bin keiner von den Typen die Vanilla so über alles Loben und es wiederhaben wollen. Ne will ich net.

So lassen wir das, kommen wir zu Legion, das aktuelle, das interessiert und nicht das von gestern.

Ich selbst hatte jetzt so ca. 5 Monate pause, warum weiß wohl jeder......mehr oder weniger. Das mal nebenbei.

Ganz kurz, ich spiele meine seit WotLK lieb gewonnenen Main DK/Gnomin. Als DD (Momentan Frost) und auch wenn gebraucht als Off Tank.
Die Levelphase von 100-110 war, das muss ich sagen ein Genuss, Genial, es hat mir seit eben WotLK  noch nie so viel Spass gemacht einen Char auf max. Level zu bringen. Das war Top und ich denke der ein oder andere Twink wird folgen.

So langsam stellt sich aber die übliche Grindbasis ein, ist nicht so schlimm, kennt man ja, aber das wohl leider schlimmer als in allen Add Ons davor. Und das noch bevor man überhaupt richtig raiden war....ohoh, also so schlimm war es fast noch nie.
Es geht ab 110 nur darum Grind Grind Grind um die Waffe zu pushen, ist ja ok, aber so extrem, ohne Inhalt alles, nur noch rein Ressourcen abbauen um die Waffe zu skillen, hab ich so das Gefühl. Also typisch Blizzardsche Zeitverlängerung ohne wirklichen Inhalt, kennt man ja leider.
Ich weiß nicht, momentan bin ich zwischen Genial Add On und schlechtestes (nach der Levelphase) aller Zeiten.

Was sagt ihr dazu. Lasst uns ein wenig Austauschen. 
Wer möchte kann auch gerne meinen battle#tag haben, PN an mich und Antwort folgt.


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2016)

Nun es gibt ja noch alle Berufsquests durchzuführen, damit man alles herstellen kann und dann den dritten Rang der Rezepte zu bekommen, Kocheln, Angeln, erste Hilfe skillen; die Gebiete komplett durchzuquesten, alle Schätze einzusammeln (ua wegen Fliegen Erfolg) und am Schluß ist man bei WoW ja eh immer dabei, Instanzen + Raids abzufarmen (was als reine Spielzeit ähnlich viel Artefaktmacht abwirft wie WQs) - momentan hab ich jedenfalls noch jede Menge zu tun.


----------



## Batze (2. Oktober 2016)

Also Angeln hab ich jetzt zumindest die Artefakt Angel mir besorgt und hab schon auf Level 13, das war sogar recht einfach und hat gar nicht mal so lange gedauert.
Was mir auf den Keks geht, in Bezug auf Angeln/Kochen ist der Hilfs Koch Nomi..,manno was ich den schon für Fische in den gieren Hals gesteckt habe. Das ist ganz klar ein Fail.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Mai 2017)

Gerade zufällig in der ZDF-Mediathek entdeckt: World of Warcraft - Geschichte eines Kult-Spiels Vielleicht interessant zu sehen. Ich habe es (noch) nicht geschaut.


----------

